# Need opinion on tank



## 702noobie (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this tank, stand, canopy worth $500?
180 gallon glass, cherry wood finish.
I am interested in buying this, but wanted to make sure that I am not paying too much for a used set up.



















Thanks


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

My 180 tank new cost 600+ without a stand and canopy. So it seems like a good deal...but others have found better deals. Im sure youll get some more opinions


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I would say HELL YES!!!

Does it come with filters and heaters or just the set up?

Where is it? Ill pick it up..haha

I paid just $300 for a 55 set up with a fluval 304 and ac 110
as well as a 10 gal set up and the food/chems nets python etc.

so yeah $500 seems damn good to me!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

you could find 180s for cheaper, but that is a very nice tank, in a store that would probably go for over 1000. That tank is beautiful and i would pay 500 for it, but see if the guy will lower the price


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

i give u 600........right now cash


----------



## 702noobie (Feb 22, 2008)

notaverage said:


> I would say HELL YES!!!
> 
> Does it come with filters and heaters or just the set up?
> 
> ...


Comes with a filter, but I dont really want it, since I have a brand new FX5 sitting here collecting dust. I have most of the fish tank equipment, been buying piece by piece while shopping for a nice tank setup.

Thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well when you buy it part out what you dont want.

I keep hearing people say "Oh I can find better prices then that' 
Thats BS.
A deal better then this doesnt always present itself. I was searching for 6 months on Craigslist and ebay and the best deal Which I regrettably missed was a 90 gal. for $400.00 with canopy, filters, heaters, with a BAD A$$ lighting system for the plants that retailed at just over $300.

What I got I posted earlier.

I guess it depends where ya live but like I said I waited for a damn long time and didnt find anything great but what I got.

Then again I'm in NJ. But I cant imagine it being that drastic of a difference.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Well when you buy it part out what you dont want.
> 
> I keep hearing people say "Oh I can find better prices then that'
> Thats BS.
> ...


not true, you can find 180s for cheaper every now and then on craigslist, they just wont be nearly as nice as the one in the pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'd buy that setup in a heartbeat, it would look great in a living room


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

For an 'average' stand and tank, no, but that is a BEAUTIFUL stand and hood. I'd drop $500 for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

mike123 said:


> Well when you buy it part out what you dont want.
> 
> I keep hearing people say "Oh I can find better prices then that'
> Thats BS.
> ...


not true, you can find 180s for cheaper every now and then on craigslist, they just wont be nearly as nice as the one in the pics
[/quote]

You know I NEVER even thought thats what people meant by better deals. B/c I saw some half decent tanks cheap but I wouldnt buy them b/c my tanks are displayed.
This tank if gorgeous!


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check this out. Too bad I dont have the room for it now.

pittsburgh craigslist


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> Check this out. Too bad I dont have the room for it now.
> 
> pittsburgh craigslist


Nevermind. My bad. I just read that that is for the stand and canopy only. Still very nice and maybe a good deal.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> Check this out. Too bad I dont have the room for it now.
> 
> pittsburgh craigslist


MAKE ROOM.... haha, that is a hell of a deal


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

i would buy it. that is a nice tank!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

regardless...that set up is very nice! just find a cheap tank to put in with it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Duh, YEAH!


----------

